# Photo Tent Kit



## kf4knf (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey I just noticed wally world now has a photo tent in their photo section.  It looks similar to others I have seen on the IAP webite (blue background, lights, etc).  It was something on the order of $50 bucks.  

Who wants to buy one and report back on the quality?  [}]


----------



## ashaw (Jun 7, 2007)

I will have to take a look at it.


----------



## DKF (Jun 7, 2007)

I have one and have been very happy with it....all the pics in my album are taken with that set-up.  I am going to be purchasing 50w bulbs to replace the 20w....It may not be considered large, but for pens and small items, it is fine.  Has both a blue and a gray background, is very compact and folds up into a nice carrying case....it is a nice set-up, and the way I figured it, for not more that the cost of materials to make your own, it was not much of a gamble....


----------

